# advice on how to jump start miscarriage?



## gina (Aug 30, 2002)

odd question i know- eager to move on- doctor says my hcg levels are dropping- 6 weeks pregnant with imminent m/c- does anyone know how to help this process along- know the susun weed advice and have gone to acupuncturist- feel mild cramps and preg. symptoms are gone- anyone else waiting for m/c? any ideas for me? Thanks!


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

Sorry to hear your news. I'm not an expert and this is just a shot in the dark. What about cohosh? It says not to drink if you are pg..it can bring on labor. That might work...but like I said...I'm not an expert.

Again...sorry to hear....


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

You can take Black Cohash tea but I would try and get some sort of dosage advice from an herbalist before doing so...


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I agree with Abimommy. Also, do a search through this forum. There are some threads where women shared what they did.

Calling an herbalist or Naturalpath is your best bet. Keep in mind that herbs (although natural) are a medication.

I'm so sorry for your loss - please feel fee to lean on the community for support.

Gently,

Jacuqe


----------



## karenpl (Dec 18, 2001)

First {{{{{{{{{ HUGS }}}}}}}}}}}

When I had a fetal demise happen, my midwife recommended blue cohosh.

When that didn't work, we tried a homeopathic remedy, called cantharis. When I finally gave up on doing things, it finally happened. It took 3 weeks from the time fetal demise was diagnosed till I started bleeding. The waiting was not fun.

{{{{ HUGS }}}} again and let us know how things are going!

Karen


----------



## Abylite (Jan 3, 2003)

Hello..l'm really sorry about your loss.

I m/c 3 months ago and drank Lobelia tea....also had a nice meal maid by my dh and we shared a bottle of red wine. I think it helped me relax and also my uterus. I was 9 weeks along...no D and D was needed. I hope this helps.


----------

